# Trinidad Olive Holothele incei



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi people, can anyone direct me to a caresheet for these?

Any info you have would be great : victory:


----------



## bombbomb (Feb 1, 2010)

bobby said:


> Hi people, can anyone direct me to a caresheet for these?
> 
> Any info you have would be great : victory:


do you have some or are you thinking of getting some...i have 5 at mo, 2 slings and 3 juvie/subadults. the 3 SA's together and the 2 slings together.


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

This any use...

Arachnoculture E-Zine :: Issue 1 :: Exotic Fauna


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

bombbomb said:


> do you have some or are you thinking of getting some...i have 5 at mo, 2 slings and 3 juvie/subadults. the 3 SA's together and the 2 slings together.


I was thinking of getting a couple, didn't know you could keep them together?




Higgt4 said:


> This any use...
> 
> Arachnoculture E-Zine :: Issue 1 :: Exotic Fauna


Thanks mate : victory:


----------



## bombbomb (Feb 1, 2010)

bobby said:


> I was thinking of getting a couple, didn't know you could keep them together?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they are really cool to keep, mine are really active and make the best webs ever, more like web castles... mine bin together for 3-4 months now.
just like the care sheet says 60-70% humidity, moistish. have you seen them on sale yet


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

TSS have some slings in -

<i>Holothele incei</i><br>Trinidad Olive (A) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

are they that gold in the flesh?


----------



## bombbomb (Feb 1, 2010)

gothling said:


> are they that gold in the flesh?


oh yes, the gold is really bright and shiney, especially by their eyes. got 4 of mine as SA/Juvie for £8 each private, but paid £10 each for 2 1cm slings from V Cheesman.


----------



## bombbomb (Feb 1, 2010)

i just thought i would add that they are fast as lightning too, and great eaters, what else do you have?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi mate, have had a juvi GBB and an adult panama red rump in the past. Only got my little rosea for now 

I seen the ones on TSS and thought I'd do a little research and see what people thought. Never kept anything very quick but I suppose the GBB was when it was small!

I like the sound of the heavy 

Do they grow very quickly?

Also quite intrigued with your communual set-up?

Are they communal or can you just "get away with it"?

Keep the info coming


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Think this may be of interest to you lot 

Arachnofreaks Forum: Holothele incei communal set up


----------



## bombbomb (Feb 1, 2010)

bobby said:


> Think this may be of interest to you lot
> 
> Arachnofreaks Forum: Holothele incei communal set up


yer, i seen that one, hoping to get to that point when i get a breeding pair from my setups.
they grow quick( MM from sling can be 1 year, females a bit after that) 1 of my slings have just moulted yesterday and is now 1.5-2cm.
out of the 3 SA/Juvies i have, 1 moulted about 6 weeks ago and lost 3 legs and palps but moulted over the weekend too and although i cant see it too well throught the web it seems to have the legs and palps back(gonna post pics when it emerges).
Ill try and take a pic of the webbing in a mo and post it: victory:
yer i wanted to try a communal and as they are a dwarf T's and mature quick then i decided on them. never seen any agro from the big or small ones, they eat near each other and i swear that one of the slings was wathching over the other one moulting.:gasp:
hoping to get them breeding this year at which point i will either start a new tank with 20 or so slings, or move the gravid female to the new tank and let her look after them after the sac has hatched.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

bombbomb said:


> yer, i seen that one, hoping to get to that point when i get a breeding pair from my setups.
> they grow quick( MM from sling can be 1 year, females a bit after that) 1 of my slings have just moulted yesterday and is now 1.5-2cm.
> out of the 3 SA/Juvies i have, 1 moulted about 6 weeks ago and lost 3 legs and palps but moulted over the weekend too and although i cant see it too well throught the web it seems to have the legs and palps back(gonna post pics when it emerges).
> Ill try and take a pic of the webbing in a mo and post it: victory:
> ...


Sounds cool :2thumb:

Must be a little unnerving when you are putting water-bowls and stuff though :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I've got an incei commune, there's a thread about it here. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/396072-h-incei-commune.html

I haven't updated it for a while though. I'm not sure how many of the original 10 are still alive in there. Without tearing the tank apart, there's no way of knowing. The food disappears though. The most I have seen out at any one time is 4. They are about an inch legspan now, maybe a bit more.


----------



## bombbomb (Feb 1, 2010)

bobby said:


> Sounds cool :2thumb:
> 
> Must be a little unnerving when you are putting water-bowls and stuff though :lol2:


 well they tend to run for cover back to their burrows so as long as you dont act like a cricket should be ok:lol2:


----------



## bombbomb (Feb 1, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> I've got an incei commune, there's a thread about it here. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/396072-h-incei-commune.html
> 
> I haven't updated it for a while though. I'm not sure how many of the original 10 are still alive in there. Without tearing the tank apart, there's no way of knowing. The food disappears though. The most I have seen out at any one time is 4. They are about an inch legspan now, maybe a bit more.


 
do yours have their colours yet or do they still look like slings????
can you sex them from their colors/patterns or only from moults??
how long have you had them now?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I've had them since october. They look like adults now, but I have not seen any mature males and have never found any moults thrown out. I don't know what they do with them.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Am I right to assume that being from Trinidad these are a New World species that posses urticating hairs?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Apparently they do not. I just did a quick :google: and they are from the subfamily Ischnocolinae the members of which do not possess urticating hairs.

Spider List

I wouldn't 100% trust that site though, it says H. incei are Old World!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

:hmm:
Don't think I trust that?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

I may have bought a sling from TSS :whistling2:


----------



## bombbomb (Feb 1, 2010)

bobby said:


> I may have bought a sling from TSS :whistling2:


you "may" have???? well good luck........what size, is it a sling. sven (german) has adults as well as slings..


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

bombbomb said:


> you "may" have???? well good luck........what size, is it a sling. sven (german) has adults as well as slings..


Just a sling for now but I might buy an adult female and hope that my slings a male 

If not I'll just have to keep buying until I get a male :whistling2:


----------



## bombbomb (Feb 1, 2010)

cooooooool, how much was it? do you know the size?(1cm?). well im sure ill have at least 1 MM from my bunch to lend you when the time comes.


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

if its the same as mine then its 1cm :whistling2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

bombbomb said:


> cooooooool, how much was it? do you know the size?(1cm?). well im sure ill have at least 1 MM from my bunch to lend you when the time comes.


Yup 1cm 

It was only £5 + postage 

Just waiting for it to arrive now 

From what I have been reading they are very easy to breed and *almost never* attempt to hurt the male on the first pairing but for some reason will *not* tollerate the same male twice?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

purplekitten said:


> if its the same as mine then its 1cm :whistling2:


Did you just buy one from TSS?


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

brought mine last week


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

purplekitten said:


> brought mine last week


Pics?


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

its here in your other post :lol2:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/488040-i-may-have-bought-sling.html


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Oops, never realised you were the same person there :blush:

Very nice :2thumb:


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

bobby said:


> Oops, never realised you were the same person there :blush:
> 
> Very nice :2thumb:


:bash::lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

purplekitten said:


> :bash::lol2:


Sorry :blush:

You need an avatar :whistling2:


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

I'll have a look see if i can find one :whistling2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

purplekitten said:


> I'll have a look see if i can find one :whistling2:


Better


----------



## bombbomb (Feb 1, 2010)

bobby said:


> Yup 1cm
> 
> It was only £5 + postage
> 
> ...


there is alot of conflicting advice, as far as the 2nd pairing goes, if they are living communally then the males usually are fine regardless....cant wait to find some mutures then hump time!! my 1cm just moulted to double the size and got some nice markings too


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

I've never bred a T before, a little nervous about having 100+ Ts :lol2:

Do you think there would be much demand for them?


----------



## Climperoonie (May 2, 2009)

Hiya, was going to make a new thread but considering there's already an ongoing discussion in here thought I'd ask here. I'm getting a communal of 5 H. Incei and I was just wondering if they're okay to be kept in a cricket tub while they're small? Or do they need something bigger/smaller?


----------



## bombbomb (Feb 1, 2010)

bobby said:


> I've never bred a T before, a little nervous about having 100+ Ts :lol2:
> 
> Do you think there would be much demand for them?


not sure bout demand, im gonna let mine just develop - i doubt i'll ever take any out of the main tank. i may sell some from another pairing at a later date though. just thinking about my livefood bill going up too.


----------



## bombbomb (Feb 1, 2010)

Climperoonie said:


> Hiya, was going to make a new thread but considering there's already an ongoing discussion in here thought I'd ask here. I'm getting a communal of 5 H. Incei and I was just wondering if they're okay to be kept in a cricket tub while they're small? Or do they need something bigger/smaller?


for 5 a cricket tub will do fine for a couple of moults, just beware that they are massive webbers and moving them to a new home will be a lot of picking through webbing - so something a bit larger may be ok. what are your plans for your communal?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

bombbomb said:


> not sure bout demand, im gonna let mine just develop - i doubt i'll ever take any out of the main tank. i may sell some from another pairing at a later date though. just thinking about my livefood bill going up too.


Surely you will have to remove some?

Won't they keep breeding until there is just a mass of dead spiders?


----------



## bombbomb (Feb 1, 2010)

bobby said:


> Surely you will have to remove some?
> 
> Won't they keep breeding until there is just a mass of dead spiders?


nah, they will regulate their numbers based on the food given ie- if you want a busy tank then feed em loads. i hope to have 100+ of varying ages in a 3 ft tank (well thats the long term plan anyway). its also a good way to remove the week and feeble spiders to ensure a strong community. i have them from 2 seperate sacs so hope to avoid any in breeding problems.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

bombbomb said:


> nah, *they will regulate their numbers based on the food given* ie- if you want a busy tank then feed em loads. i hope to have 100+ of varying ages in a 3 ft tank (well thats the long term plan anyway). its also a good way to remove the week and feeble spiders to ensure a strong community. i have them from 2 seperate sacs so hope to avoid any in breeding problems.


By breeding less and eating each other?


----------



## Climperoonie (May 2, 2009)

bombbomb said:


> for 5 a cricket tub will do fine for a couple of moults, just beware that they are massive webbers and moving them to a new home will be a lot of picking through webbing - so something a bit larger may be ok. what are your plans for your communal?


 hmm... only thing I have that's slightly larger is a petpals tub. I'm hoping to use them as a starter colony and possibly breed so I can start a big one later on.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Is keeping say two or three females and a MM an option?

(removing egg sacs )


----------



## bombbomb (Feb 1, 2010)

bobby said:


> By breeding less and eating each other?


the breeding should not be that much of a problem - but basicly yes. the weak will eventually be weeded out and stablise at a healthy number. if it turns out some need to be removed i will, but the other examples i hve seen there is very little need to tamper with them other then feeding and maintanence - as it says "all communals are experiments" so im just fingers crossed.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

bombbomb said:


> the breeding should not be that much of a problem - but basicly yes. the weak will eventually be weeded out and stablise at a healthy number. if it turns out some need to be removed i will, but the other examples i hve seen there is very little need to tamper with them other then feeding and maintanence - as it says "all communals are experiments" so im just fingers crossed.


Won't it smell?

I'm sorry I'm trying to pick holes but its a pretty interesting idea


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

bobby said:


> Won't it smell?
> 
> I'm sorry I'm trying to pick holes but its a pretty interesting idea


there's no reason why it should smell - if you are going to leave it running as an experiment, you could introduce some springtails and small woodlice to help keep the enclosure clean. Having said that, my group has been running since October with no woodlice/springtails and it doesn't smell.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

garlicpickle said:


> there's no reason why it should smell - if you are going to leave it running as an experiment, you could introduce some springtails and small woodlice to help keep the enclosure clean. Having said that, my group has been running since October with no woodlice/springtails and it doesn't smell.


Surely the faeces and moults will rot?

How long do you plan on letting it run?

I really like the sound of this but I can't help but think there has to be a down side?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Bit of a size difference!


----------



## bombbomb (Feb 1, 2010)

bobby said:


> Bit of a size difference!


 
thats crazy, shame there is no perspective on that shot, but looking at that at least 2 of mine look female, fingers crossed


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

bobby said:


> Surely the faeces and moults will rot?
> 
> How long do you plan on letting it run?
> 
> I really like the sound of this but I can't help but think there has to be a down side?


I don't know - I just had a look in there and saw 4 spiders either out or lurking just inside their burrows. Chances are there are micro organisms in the soil and moss which break down organic matter - I've never had to remove any mould.

I was planning on letting it run until I observed mature males or females with egg sacs, or if the tank began to seem overcrowded.

I just took these pics. Here's Big Momma - she has the best spot in the tank - up against the heat mat. She's about 1.5"










and another smaller one


----------



## bombbomb (Feb 1, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> image
> 
> and another smaller one
> 
> image


nice pics, you think your close to any maturing??


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

bombbomb said:


> nice pics, you think your close to any maturing??


i was told males mature at 3cm or thereabouts, they must be getting close to that size.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

My little sling came :no1:

So cute :flrt:

Even the babies are quick :blush: 
Can they cause any pain that age?

I don't handle any of my spiders, I used to handle my G.rosea but she moulted into a super b**ch :lol2:

I had to with this one though, just for a few seconds to get it into its tub 

Was nice to handle one and have no fear at all, even if its tiny :blush:


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

Ive a few videos of my h.incei that you can check out.
YouTube - Holothele incei community.wmv
YouTube - H.incei update
YouTube - H.incei update


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Peacemaker1987 said:


> Ive a few videos of my h.incei that you can check out.
> YouTube - Holothele incei community.wmv
> YouTube - H.incei update
> YouTube - H.incei update


Very cool :2thumb:

I think im going to get more, only had this one 10min :blush:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Worth a look!

http://www.the-t-store.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=13303


----------



## bombbomb (Feb 1, 2010)

bobby said:


> Very cool :2thumb:
> 
> I think im going to get more, only had this one 10min :blush:


 
hahaha, get some pics up, i had to handle mine on a tub change over weekend - unreal how quick. but your in no danger at all from then expecially at that size - ive never seen a threat disply from mine


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

bombbomb said:


> hahaha, get some pics up, i had to handle mine on a tub change over weekend - unreal how quick. but your in no danger at all from then expecially at that size - ive never seen a threat disply from mine


They are cool 
So fast!

My phone cam is rubbish, it will just come out a blur and I'll end up with a spider on my face :lol2:

Will get a photo up on the first feed and after moults 

What did you feed on at this age, just the weevils?


----------



## bombbomb (Feb 1, 2010)

bobby said:


> They are cool
> So fast!
> 
> My phone cam is rubbish, it will just come out a blur and I'll end up with a spider on my face :lol2:
> ...


well i tried them on a variety of foods, first i gave them just the back leg off a winged locust that we feed our Salmon pink - they liked that and super safe as well. 
second i gave 1 a small wax worm, still a little big for them but fun to watch the crazy one mount it and ride it around the tub for a bit!:lol2::lol2:but the very small hoppers are fine with them too - dont have any probs taking it down. never tried weevils TBH. 
mine started webbing within hours of getting in the tub, yours webbing yet???


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

No no webbing yet 
He webbed on my hand a little when I was transferring him, like a house spider?

I'm not sure how long to leave him to settle before his first feed?

What do you think the biggest prey item he can take without any risk would be?

Are crix and mealies too risky?
How safe are wax worms?

Cheers


----------



## bombbomb (Feb 1, 2010)

bobby said:


> No no webbing yet
> He webbed on my hand a little when I was transferring him, like a house spider?
> 
> I'm not sure how long to leave him to settle before his first feed?
> ...


ahh thats cool he webbed you up, must like you:lol2:haha. 
if your worried buy the smallest crickets/hoppers you can get and remove the jumping legs, the reallly small ones should just be a little smaller then the sling and defo wont hurt it.

i dont use meal worms, be a bit big unless you crush the head first. as to how safe wax worms are......when my little one was riding one it kept trying to bite the slings legs, but the sling was ok. 

the only really safe bet is the leg off a large locust, just be sensible, mine seem to tackle all of the above with no probs, but their main diet is small hoppers, with a wax worm treat once a month or so....

keep me updated though, i'm still learning too


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

bombbomb said:


> ahh thats cool he webbed you up, must like you:lol2:haha.
> if your worried buy the smallest crickets/hoppers you can get and remove the jumping legs, the reallly small ones should just be a little smaller then the sling and defo wont hurt it.
> 
> i dont use meal worms, be a bit big unless you crush the head first. as to how safe wax worms are......when my little one was riding one it kept trying to bite the slings legs, but the sling was ok.
> ...


Thanks for the info 

Think I,ll try him on the small hoppers first. Going to give him 2 or 3 days to settle in, with any luck she'll have a web for me to drop things onto


----------



## bombbomb (Feb 1, 2010)

bobby said:


> Thanks for the info
> 
> Think I,ll try him on the small hoppers first. Going to give him 2 or 3 days to settle in, with any luck she'll have a web for me to drop things onto


cool, good luck and dont forget some pics when you can


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

bombbomb said:


> cool, good luck and dont forget some pics when you can


I will put up a pic when she feeds for the first time, might even get her own thread :whistling2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Pic of my sling


----------



## bombbomb (Feb 1, 2010)

ahh well cute, so small - good luck


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

bombbomb said:


> ahh well cute, so small - good luck


Thanks :2thumb:


----------

